

Ask HN: What are the best hackathon ideas you have seen? - dgr8geek

What are some cool&#x2F;path-breaking hackathons you have seen?
======
Varkiil
[http://hackinghealth.camp/fr/](http://hackinghealth.camp/fr/) I believe
health related hackathons are the best. Because in the end you know you are
participating for the Greater Good

~~~
mrits
I feel like you need just as many Lawyers there to tell you why every health
idea won't work.

------
NicoJuicy
[https://github.com/getpagr/getpagr](https://github.com/getpagr/getpagr) ( not
associated in any way with it)

------
orkoden
[http://podroulette.com](http://podroulette.com)

